# Pics of our big guy :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just got some new pics of our Equine  herd sire, Shiner, so thought i'd share. He is just a big babydoll...just a sweetheart. Anywho, here's a few pics,,,enjoy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang! Thats a draft horse head! lol. I love him!
What breed is he?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's a reg. American Paint. He has a gorgeous head! I just love him. That pic does make him look pretty drafty though for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shiner is a handsome guy..with baby doll head.  ....he looks like APHA ...quarterhorse


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kylee.....we wrote at the same time...I tried to answer ....RunAround..LOL..look at the time it posted ..exactly the same...too funny LOL  :horse: I knew he was APHA


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's what I thought. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep ......  :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:shocked: Sooo pretty! I'm a sucker for a nice QH paint. :roll: Okay I'm a sucker for any equine. :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What awesome character in that first picture!  

Absolutely gorgeous, I miss having horses around and maybe someday when we are settled I can look into getting myself one.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm with ya there Crissa!

hes beautiful!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! He is sooo handsome!! Love that first pic!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee - 

Just out of curiousity what is his stud fee??? I know - like I need another horse - LOL!

Verne, my paint, would not be ready for at least 2 years - but what beautiful fouls they could have :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is real nice looking! Powerful looking body.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a looker! And I'm sure he knows it too! Beautiful animal :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Allison: Stud fee is $600, but could change wth time, obviously, with the way the horse market is. He won't be at stud in 2010, but will be in 11. Yes, i've seen a few pics of your mare,,,they would definately have a nice foal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Allison: Stud fee is $600, but could change wth time, obviously, with the way the horse market is. He won't be at stud in 2010, but will be in 11. Yes, i've seen a few pics of your mare,,,they would definately have a nice foal.


your welcome ..  ..I just looked at Allison's website....is the mare being talked about.... the
4 year old Double Blue Eyed Mare....She is gorgeous.... and would definitely make a beautiful colt or filly.....   :thumbup:


----------

